# Orijen 6-fish alternative



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi! 

Can anyone recommend a food for a dog who has thrived on Orijen 6-fish (but maybe not so much on Orijen Regional Red or Orijen Adult)?

There is a local shortage of the 6-fish variety and we have run out of food. My lucky girl just got a sweet potato mixed with eggs for breakfast... 

Suggestions welcome!

Thank you,
v.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Canidae Pure Sea is very close in both ingredients & protein/fat levels with the main protein source being fish, plus it is also grain free. We feed it to both pups & they love it. 

http://www.canidae.com/dogs/grain-free-salmon/dry-morePURE2.html


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Victoria, we used to buy our Orijen (Regional Red) at Maggie's in downtown Hingham but it's not always easy to get there (and they are often out of what we need). So, last week we just placed our first order for it online at chewy.com and they called to say that basically all of their Orijen products are on back-order because Orijen had a fire in one of their kitchens or something like that. 

In a pinch, we'll get Taste of the Wild - they have it at Unleashed in the Shipyard. It's grain free and they have a Pacific stream fish formula: 

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/dry_food/pacific_stream_canine_formula/


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Victoria, you could try the Acana Pacifica it is made by the same company that makes Orijen, so wouldn't be a major change.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

"Natural Balance"

Trout, Salmon and Whitefish another choice in kibble loaded with Garbanzo beans, Cranberries, Apples, Blueberries , Zucchini and alfalfa with Prebiotics

mixed with there 1/2 can Duck and Potato or Liver Formula, Venison and sweet potato and many other combo's


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, gang. FLM, I got the same story about the fire at Orijen. 

We needed food, and the closest thing I could find tonight at Unleashed was Wellness Core Ocean. (I actually didn't see TOTW there?)

Here's hoping!


----------

